# Your honest opinion on litter box liners



## NyeAngel (May 3, 2011)

especially tiday cats and johnnycat. please give me your thoughts on liners in general and if you can, any expression with the above mentioned.

Since I use non clumping litter because Malto is 9 weeks. It's a TASK to clean his litter box. So I am hoping these litter box liners work. I bought johnny cat.

What do you think?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Alright, it's terribly terribly 'un' green but I use liners. I do NOT however pay more for cat litter liners. I use kitchen size draw string trash bags.

I slip the entire litterbox into the trash bag and tie the drawstring (tucking the excess drawstring back into the bag hole). Then I pour litter OVER the top of the trash bag so it's inside the litter box with the trash bag between the litter and the box. I use clay non clumping as well and I use just enough for a use or two (since he demands it be changed at least daily if not more often).

When it's time to empty the litter i just use a pair of little scissors to snip the draw string and turn the bag inside out collecting up all the litter and waste and toss it into my main trash can outside. 

His claws DO leave pin holes in some places so the bottom of the pan does get damp but I soak it in sanitizer anyway with each cleaning so it doesn't much matter to me. If he really claws it up I'll carry back a paper shopping bag with me and dump it into that and then fold that up and toss it in the trash can.


----------



## NyeAngel (May 3, 2011)

I meant to say *experience. sorry


----------



## NyeAngel (May 3, 2011)

oh Malto loves to dig and dig and...dig. So I would need something tear resistant or it would defeat the purpose for me lol. I don't use garbage bags for garbage, i use my grocery bags. I would love to be green and I am sure there are liners out there made from biodegradable stuff..i just cant afford it...yet.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I've been contemplating using a diaper pail for Gabby's waste. I found one that uses the plastic grocery bags. Since it's a diaper pail it has the deodorizer too. Since Malto loves to dig maybe get 2 smaller pans and no bags? The purpose of 2 pans is so you can have one ready to go while washing the other one out.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Gabby169 said:


> The purpose of 2 pans is so you can have one ready to go while washing the other one out.


This is what I do. I have two plain 'ole pans. One is down and the other is either soaking in sanitizer or drying upside down on an old bathmat I have on the shelf next to his litter box.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

this is the diaper pail I'll be getting. Amazon.com: Safety 1st Simple Step Diaper Pail: Baby


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That's way cheaper than the cat version: Litter Locker II: Angelcare Litter Locker II at PETCO

Plus you don't have to buy special cartridges. Good deal.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Liners made my job harder not easier. xD


----------



## sherryv02 (May 12, 2011)

Had liners but she is a digger so they were torn in first use each time.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Liners were great when I used pellet litter, but awful for the fine litters. Simone loves to dig, and sometimes he would rip the bag/liner so that all the clean litter would fall through the bag leaving him a mess to track through the house before I got home 8O


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Tried it.. hated it.. never used them again :wink


----------



## NyeAngel (May 3, 2011)

but it says tear resistant...is that just horse poop?

having two litter pans isnt a bad idea. its a race against time, it seems, to clean the one and have set before he's ready to go again.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

NyeAngel said:


> but it says tear resistant...is that just horse poop?
> 
> having two litter pans isnt a bad idea. its a race against time, it seems, to clean the one and have set before he's ready to go again.


 Tear resistant just means it doesn't tear as easy. You have them so it's worth trying.


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

I use generic 30 gal trash bags to line our litter box. They're far cheaper than "cat litter liners" and just as (or more) sturdy. They're too tall, yes, but I just fold down the top after I put it in and it's fine.


----------



## NyeAngel (May 3, 2011)

i bought a box of five. we'll see how it goes.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

MowMow said:


> That's way cheaper than the cat version: Litter Locker II: Angelcare Litter Locker II at PETCO
> 
> Plus you don't have to buy special cartridges. Good deal.


THANK you for posting this...I am headed to Petco first thing tomorrow morning! We live in an apartment and having to walk down to the dumpster all the time is a pain!

To the OP - I LOVED the idea of litter box liners...HATED them in practice. My cats are diggers and the liners drove them (and us) crazy. We tried it for awhile before finally giving up. I've never heard of tear resistant liners...I'm curious to hear how they hold up. I have a feeling my darlings would figure out a way to tear through them anyway.... :roll:


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I've just stopped using liners. I prefert them as it's so easy to clean out- just pull the bag out, tie and bin. Especially as I like to do a full litter change everyday and I have 4 trays.

But I couldn't stand the noise of Evie scratching the bag. She would do it constantly and for such a long time. Every morning (3am) she'd scratch and scratch at it, even though she hadn't used the loo. She's much better without them now.


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

I tried using them with my first cat and he would tear them so badly on the bottom and side that all the litter would leak into the box anyway. Sometimes little messes would go with it and I wouldn't realize! Then they'd stink up the place. They made it much more difficult for me so I stopped using them.


----------

